# Block Incoming Phone Calls



## jake9364 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anybody know of a software program that will block incoming phone calls? I have tried It's my phone, and several others, the calls still get thru! I belong to the do not call list, but I think if it is a bill collector for a credit card I think they can call you. Yes please do not tell me just pay my bills and they will not call, we are doing our best and when you have 3 kids in college at the same time, well you know! 

We do pay them , but it is always late and when we are one day late they start calling all day long, and I mean like every half an hour!!

AT&T has a service, tried that, they still get thru...my wife does not want to change out number either....anyone have a nice suggesrtion?

Thanks....:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not really. You can block specific numbers, usually an optional service from the phone company.


----------



## Seather (Feb 26, 2009)

GreenScreen Call Screener
(free, open source, sourceforge)
have not used, probably good.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/callblocker/


----------

